# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Chỉ yêu mình anh^^

## lunas2

Tình yêu đó e chỉ trao cho riêng người thôi
Dù đời thay đổi nhưng trái tim e nguyện chung tình
Người có biết khi xa a trong lòng nhớ thương đêm từng đêm?
Cầu mong sao cho chúng ta không rời xa nữa.

Dù ngàn năm sau khi trái đất kia có đổi thay
Thì lòng e vẫn sẽ chẳng đổi thay yêu người muôn đời
Mùa đông giá rét sẽ ấm nồng có em kề bên
Tình e và a mãi không phai mờ qua ngàn sóng gió
Nguyện cho tình ta mãi không phai mờ qua ngàn sóng gió.

----------

